# William Shatner is going to space



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2021)

Who will be watching as "Capt. Kirk" takes a ride?
I plan to.

Captain James T. Kirk is blasting off into the final frontier. 

In the latest sign of the strange new world we inhabit, the actor William Shatner will join the crew of Blue Origin's New Shepard on a spaceflight that's *slated to launch on Oct. 12.*

"Yes, it's true," Shatner said on Twitter. "I'm going to be a 'rocket man!' "

At 90 years old, Shatner is more than twice the average age of NASA's astronauts.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Oct 5, 2021)

I think I would like to go with him, it has to be better than down here! 

He's a great conversationalist, a charismatic guy...... what's to lose?

Beam me up, Captain.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

*Beam me up, Bezos!*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2021)

CindyLouWho said:


> He's a great conversationalist, a charismatic guy


He is. Funny, too!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2021)

I would jump at an invitation to take a ride above the atmosphere in any vehicle, even knowing that there was a chance that it might blow up or crash.

As long as Hubby is alive I won't be allowed to do any such thing.

Best of Luck, Capt Kirk.


----------



## Shero (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder RadishRose and yes, yes, I will be watching. Our 90 year young astroboy said this on twitter:

*Tweet*

@WilliamShatner

So now I can say something. Yes, it’s true; I’m going to be a “rocket man!”


----------



## Gaer (Oct 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I would jump at an invitation to take a ride above the atmosphere in any vehicle, even knowing that there was a chance that it might blow up or crash.
> 
> As long as Hubby is alive I won't be allowed to do any such thing.
> 
> Best of Luck, Capt Kirk.


me too, but no one has asked me!


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2021)

No, I won't be watching because I cancelled live TV.
This brings new meaning to "Godspeed"...which means good wishes for one's journey...with a little extra speed


----------



## CindyLouWho (Oct 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> He is. Funny, too!





RadishRose said:


> He is. Funny, too!


Yes, he's got it all going on!


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

There are a few people (family members) I wish would go into space with him - as long as he comes back alone.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2021)

Hot off the presses 

The SpaceX NASA Starfleet Consortium Launches Admiral Kirk into Space to Recharge Elon's Red Tesla

TOP SECRET CLASSIFIED EYES ONLY VIDEOS:

SpaceX version






NASA Version:






Star Trek Production Company version:






Starfleet version:






Billy Shatner personal memoirs version:






Thanks for watching, live long and buy a Red Tesla.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2021)

Gaer said:


> me too, but no one has asked me!



Ready when U R






Buckle up Miss G.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)

@FastTrax I haven't finished the series of videos yet but they're amazing and I wanna thank you so much for posting them. I get such a kick out of Mr Shatner!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2021)

See?  This just shows you AGE MEANS NOTHING!

I'm ready Fast Trax!   Are you a friend of Elon?


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 11, 2021)

I think it's absolute marketing genius to have Shatner on the New Shepard.  You go Captain Kirk!!  He looks pretty darn good for a 90 year old!  I will be watching.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2021)

born in 1931 and now headed for outer space


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 11, 2021)

Flight has been delayed until Wednesday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2021)

If I remember to watch it then I will...lol


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 11, 2021)

That is SO AWESOME!  I would love to go too but I get air sick and sea sick so would have to be majorly drugged for that trip!
I hope to catch the launch too.  I grew up with Star Trek - we need to go farther!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2021)

Astronaut 
@WilliamShatner
 has arrived to Astronaut Village. West Texas looks good on you, Captain, welcome!
(Twitter)


----------



## Shero (Oct 11, 2021)

Texas, please control your weather so Captain Kirk can take off on Wednesday


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> See?  This just shows you AGE MEANS NOTHING!
> 
> I'm ready Fast Trax!   Are you a friend of Elon?



I should be so lucky. He's more than welcome to adopt me though. Okay Gaer, suit up goil.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2021)

Gee, and all this time, I thought he was already there.  Nothing like seeing where one is going eventually, at age 90.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)

Live in 11 hours


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Live in 11 hours


Thank you RadishRose for the reminder, although I must say a large note is on the refrigerator door!!!


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

While you are waiting for our mature astronaut to take off:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> While you are waiting for our mature astronaut to take off:


that was hilarious
I didn't watch enough Star Trek back then, to realize how funny it actually was,


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2021)

watching now about 24 minutes from takeoff


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for the link. I am watching now. The countdown has stopped at -15 mins.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2021)

watching now ..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2021)

Touchdown!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow, that was cool!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Flight has been delayed until Wednesday.


I think they're going to have to add an auxiliary fuel tank for the extra "payload".


----------

